# Wading Safety Tips



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder to us all... 
Please add whatever I might have left out. Have a safe and memorable season!



- Cautious wading is crucial. No steelhead is worth a human life!
- Always wear a wadig belt and cinch it tight.
- Consider using a wading staff for more balance and feel of streambed.
- Wear boots with felt and/or cleat bottoms.
- If it looks too dangerous to cross, it probably is.
- Try not to fish alone if you're planning on wading.
- Do not fish while wadig across, it doesn't take much to lose your balance.
- Keep an eye on stream flow conditions while fishing. They can change fairly quick at times, which could leave you in a dangerous situation or have you scratching your head on the opposite bank.
- Have extra clothing in your vehicle in case you need it.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

More and more guys are wearing inflatables now.
If the water is up and moving swift an inflatable can be a life saver.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Leave the hard rubber lugged soles at home. They're like wading on roller skates. At the very least, glue some short sheet metal screws in them for some decent traction.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

To be fair, a lot of the rubber-sole hate is a little unfounded. Sure, the molded-in rubber boots on cheap waders suck, everyone knows it. However, modern offerings from Simms, Orvis, Patagonia, Korkers and other companies include new rubber soles designed to grip as well as felt. most of that was motivated by the invasive species problem, and the perceived link between invasives and felt soles. Be the link BS or not, the rubber soles grip fine - I have them and I fall down VERY rarely, and those falls are only because I'm a huge klutz.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I would gladly trade my rubber soled Simms for another pair of carbide studded felt any day.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Common sence either you have it or you dont! always put one foot up stream! Never face down stream and wade across a river! Always mark your crossing never cross waters by your self that you dont know the river bed! If you cant see the bottom move on! Never wear cooton garments "they hold water and dont wick like good old polyester"! I fish some of the largest river around the great lakes and I will forever use carbide studded aqua stealth boots! Wading staff is a must! Most importantly if you think you will never fall your a fool!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Clayton said:


> To be fair, a lot of the rubber-sole hate is a little unfounded.


Uh...who's being unfair here? Didn't we say the same thing?



Clayton said:


> Sure, the molded-in rubber boots on cheap waders suck, everyone knows it.





GobyOneGnoby said:


> Leave the hard rubber lugged soles at home. They're like wading on roller skates.


They are dangerous. I'd rather see a father of three get home safe wearing studded felt than worry about some algae getting a free ride up river. Like Ron said, it's hard to beat studded aquastealth, but if money's tight the sheet metal screw trick works well.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe I should have written a "good pair" of wading boots of your choosing, instead of.... 
Whatever wading boots you're using or planning on buying, be safe out there when chasing steel. I think we can all use a reminder here and there about being safe while on the water, but this thread is more for the guys/gals that are just starting out and have zero or little experience with wading.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

You know, it is great to see an email about fishing/wading safety. It cannot be overemphasized. I'm always conscious of where I am, but sometimes after a few hours, it is easy to forget that you are in icy water. RiverDoc


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

One more to keep in mind- Don't underestimate the power of flowing water. 

So far I've managed to stay on my feet while wading across rivers. However, I have put myself in a hairy situation a few times where it looked pretty safe to cross, but 1/3 to 1/2 way across found myself thinking....uh-oh this isn't as easy as it looked. 

The only time I did fall in was, when fishing in knee deep water and went to take a step backwards, tripped and lost my balance on a rock that was right behind me. Luckily the water wasn't ice cold and didn't get too wet.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Wear a wading jacket over your waders, that way if you fall in your waders won't fill with water.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> One more to keep in mind- Don't underestimate the power of flowing water.


Agreed 100%. Especially if you 'know' a river well by fishing it all summer, wading around and exploring. The flows during steelhead season put those summer flows to SHAME, and the rocks somehow get a heck of a lot slicker with the change of seasons.

I second what you said about always being careful, every time. The moment you get too comfortable is the moment that comes before standing on the bank in your undies dumping water out of your waders


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Leave your felt bottom waders at home when snow is on the ground. Once wet, these waders collect ice and snow making it difficult to walk between spots. This is the one instance where rubber (preferably studded) outperforms felt.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Heres another safety tips,dont wade in front of people,you never know if they are crazy and carrying a ccw!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Most of the creeks I fish are shale bottom and most rubber soles don't cut it period. Studs are a necessity IMO.

I'd also suggest to always at least try to fish with a friend, not only to share cool experiences with, but also in case anything unfortunate might happen.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Stay away from shale walls. Sections can let go at anytime.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> Stay away from shale walls. Sections can let go at anytime.


Been there and done that,,,,, glad I had glasses on or my eye would of been floating down river!!!!!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> Stay away from shale walls. Sections can let go at anytime.


That's a real good suggestion Mepps3! A big enough piece can ruin your day real quick or worse.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I actually need a new pair of wading boots for this season, any advice on what brand/where to go? I want to keep it under $100 preferably $50-$75


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, dont skimp on quality waders would be my opinion. There were talk about this subject in the fly fishing section recently so you might want to check it out.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Socom said:


> I actually need a new pair of wading boots for this season, any advice on what brand/where to go? I want to keep it under $100 preferably $50-$75


Ive had a couple differant pairs of wading boots, but now I only and will buy and wear the cabelas light weight felt with screw on cleats..... Have saved me many times from sliding down the river... 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll chime in with my own wading boot recommendation. I think the simms headwaters (iirc) are pretty awesome. They grip like iron on the bottom wherever I've fished em, and if they don't, well they're pre-tapped for studs so no big deal.

I like rubber more in general, especially when stomping through thigh-deep snow haha. That's a really fun time to fish though, when the snow scares everyone off. It'd be a shame to have your felt pile up snow and trip you up 

Granted, the simms are quite heavy, and cost a little more, but they are damn near bullet proof and will probably last until you walk the tread off. I know some of us hike and wade a lot, but really... that's like 100 miles.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, One more question though, when ordering them online, how much bigger then your normal shoe size do you go to account for the waders themselves and extra socks?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Socom said:


> Thanks guys, One more question though, when ordering them online, how much bigger then your normal shoe size do you go to account for the waders themselves and extra socks?


It depends. The better makes will take the added space need for waders into account so you can order your normal shoe size. If you order on line make sure the product description clearly states if you need to "order up" or order your regular size. I often find the customer reviews helpful for an honest take on how waders and boots are sized. 

My recommendation for boots would be studded, rubber soles like LL Bean's studded Gray Ghost or studded River Treads boots. Unfortunately those are both a little out of your desired price range but they'll give you an idea of what to look for in a good boot. If you are going to travel and fish keep in mind some states no longer allow felt soles. I've used felt soles before and loved them in the water but hated them out of the water. Studded rubber soles seem do well in and out of the water.

Steve


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the input, I am going to check out a couple local places first and if I can't find some, I'll look into ordering online.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Lug sole. No problem just strap on a wading sandel. You will stick like glue. (Korker or Hogeman)


----------

